# Ultegra/DA shifters compatible with 105 5600 front derailleur



## becseattle (Jun 11, 2009)

I extracted this from a thread below that received no responses, butt his is what I really need to know.

Shimano flow charts only show 106 shifters compatible with the FD-5600. Are any ultegra/DA 10 speed double shifter compatiblle with this FD?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

becseattle said:


> I extracted this from a thread below that received no responses, butt his is what I really need to know.
> 
> Shimano flow charts only show 106 shifters compatible with the FD-5600. Are any ultegra/DA 10 speed double shifter compatiblle with this FD?
> 
> ...


The 6700/6600/7800 series STI double shifters are compatible with the 5600 front derailleur. The 7900 series STI is not.


----------

